# Micromax Canvas Knight A350 Review! With Images and Video



## gizmo96 (May 26, 2014)

*Hello Everyone.I am back on the ThinkDigit forums after a long time with a review.This time I will be reviewing the Micromax Canvas Knight.So without any further delay,Here’s the review of the Canvas Knight.
*
*i.imgur.com/D21hko7l.jpg

*1.Design*
On holding the canvas knight for the first time,you will feel a drastic improvement in terms of build quality compared to the previous generation Micromax phones.The canvas knight features a full glass body(It is Gorilla Glass) on the front as well as on the back with metal strips on the sides.This design language is very reminiscent of the Xperia Z series and is a big step up from Micromax.However,The Glass Body(especially in the Black Version) is very reflective and is big finger print magnet.But Micromax does includes a snap on case with the canvas knight inside the box which is a nice touch.
*i.imgur.com/hlpQwzul.jpg
The power and the volume buttons are placed on the right hand side of the device.I personally,didnt like the design of these buttons because it is difficult to distinguish the power button from the volume rockers and at times i did press the wrong button.This is something which you will need to get used to.
*i.imgur.com/Ze2wg5dl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dPYPVCBl.jpg
There are 2 sim card slots which support micro sim and lie on the opposite sides of the phone.On the front we have 3 capacitive touch buttons at the bottom of the device along with a tiny LED notification light on the top.At 158grams,the canvas knight does have a heft to it but overall it feels very premium and substantial in the hand and this time I must say,Micromax has nailed it in terms of build quality.
*i.imgur.com/cLKhTmrl.jpg

*2.Hardware*
Inside this glass and metal body,The Canvas Knight houses a 2GHz Octa Core MediaTek MT6592T chipset along with Mali 450MP4 GPU and 2GB of RAM.We also have WiFi,Bluetooth,3G and dual sim connectivity.There is no NFC though but USB OTG is present.
With such high specs,the Canvas Knight is a great performer and can even handle demanding games without any problems.I tested Asphalt 8,Dead Trigger 2 and GTA San Andreas and I must say I was impressed with how this device performed in these games..On high settings,all the games played fairly well with minor hiccups sometimes(not very frequent though).The Benchmark scores were really good(See the screenshots attached).
Since the screen is full HD,Games do look nice and overall,Gaming is not an issue on the Canvas Knight.I however,did get some sort of lag or stuttering while browsing heavy webpages like The Verge on the Canvas Knight.
*i.imgur.com/C5G0Kngl.png
*i.imgur.com/h2Q0eUAl.png
*i.imgur.com/yLcrwaol.png
*i.imgur.com/SXPubfcl.png
*i.imgur.com/vu9lCILl.png
*i.imgur.com/OO5cnXql.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dlfz7LRl.png

*3.OverHeating*
Since,we are talking about performance here,I would like to mention that The Canvas Knight gets really hot after you play games or do some Benchmarking. Within 15-20 minutes of Gaming,you can feel the heat on back of the phone around the camera region.It did get heat up a lot especially when I took the phone during the day time with full brightness for some outdoor camera shooting.The front,the sides and the back were heated up and this is an issue which should be sorted out because it is kind of deal breaker,at least for me.

*4.Display*
*i.imgur.com/DcXY4Bcl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2PRe65dl.png
Coming to the display,the canvas knight sports a full HD IPS screen with a resolution of 1080x1920.The display is very sharp(441 PPI) and the text looks great on it.The screen is an AMOLED Panel and hence it does suffer from visibility problems in direct sunlight even at full brightness.Moreover,I actually found the screen of the Canvas knight to be more reflective compared to other smartphones.The black levels were not as deep as you can get from the Samsung AMOLED Panels but The color reproduction and the viewing angles are decent.For the price,i would say that it is a pretty good panel and watching movies and playing games is a good experience on the canvas knight.
*i.imgur.com/3qWrRm0l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/n5Mya5Yl.jpg

*5.Camera*
*i.imgur.com/7xRzY7sl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/10k5Cb5l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VR3XErhl.jpg
On the back of the Canvas knight is a 16MP Shooter with EIS capable of Full HD video.The camera app is pretty standard and offers a few features and modes.HDR,Remove Object etc modes are available which is nice and you can touch and hold the camera button to take burst shots.The focusing takes a bit of time sometimes but it shoots pictures almost instantly.The pictures are good in daylight and the night mode of the camera app does help in low light.You can record full HD videos but I was not quite impressed with the quality.The canvas knight records in 3gp rather than mp4.Moreover,Colours in the video were too over saturated and you can actually hear focusing sounds in the video when the camera auto focuses which is undesirable.I also found the camera to hunt for focus again and again many a times while shooting a video especially in indoor conditions.So Overall,The photos are okay but the Video Quality is disappointing.

*Camera Samples*
*Daylight*
*i.imgur.com/l8dEErSl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2QFoSRFl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nm0lPOSl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/w7AOkKll.jpg
*i.imgur.com/L885mCnl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EYtTb2hl.jpg

*Low Light*

a)With Flash
*i.imgur.com/XaBEM8tl.jpg

b)Flash Off and Night Mode
*i.imgur.com/oGZXaWOl.jpg

c)Flash Off and Normal Mode
*i.imgur.com/4q6O9ycl.jpg

*6.Software*
*i.imgur.com/o8a5LWIl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YoQz1Crl.jpg
There is not much to talk about software as the Canvas Knight ships with an almost stock version of Android with a few preinstalled micromax apps and other apps like BBM etc.One thing which is disappointing about the software is that The Canvas Knight ships with Android 4.2.2 instead of 4.4 KitKat.There are no reports as of now about the KitKat update which is actually bad since the Canvas knight is the flagship phone from micromax.There are a few micromax features like smart gestures and pop up video player added to the canvas knight.Since,it is pretty much a vanilla version of android,there are no lags and browsing through the phone is slick and fast.I didn’t like the stock Micromax Launcher and hence I was using Nova Launcher with Kitkat icon pack all the time.
*i.imgur.com/xCY6Njpl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WvTWitll.jpg

*7.Battery Life and Network Reception*

*i.imgur.com/idbWxMKl.jpg
Battery Life on the Canvas Knight is not so appealing as the phone’s design.The 2350 mAh Unit will last for a day only on low use.On medium use,you might need to charge the phone at the end of the day.But if you use the phone heavily,like playing a few games,watching a serial or a movie,you will definitely need atleast two charges in a day.The battery drips down fast especially while gaming and this might be because of the over heating of the phone.
The Dual SIMs worked without any issue and the Network and 3G reception was good on the phone too.Call quality was decent and I didnot have any dropped calls.
One interesting thing about the Canvas Knight is that it supports wireless display which probably is the Miracast technology because I could easily cast the screen on my Samsung Smart TV over WiFi
*i.imgur.com/9V0cV2yl.jpg

*Conclusion*
*i.imgur.com/G0zU5Bml.jpg
So overall,The Canvas Knight is a decent phone.There are some very good high points as well as some very bad low points about it but Micromax deserves the credit for this phone because it is a huge step up in the canvas series.
If you can sacrifice the battery life,the software version as well as the overheating problems for some better  performance,screen and maybe the camera,then you should definitely go ahead with the Canvas Knight.
I hope this review has covered all the aspects of the phone but in case,you want to know anything more about it,feel free to ask! Do tell me your views about this review.For more in-depth look,Please Check out my full video review of the Canvas Knight.It is linked below.You can also like the video and subscribe to my channel.It helps my out a lot.
Thank You for reading the review!
Video Review -*www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9MgNEwQ0O4
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9MgNEwQ0O4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

> micromax deserves credit


For your kind information Micromax Canvas Knight is just rebranded *Wiko HIGHWAY*.
Anyways nice review :thumbup:


----------



## ashs1 (May 26, 2014)

Excellent Interview...is this phone still the flagship of MMx?


----------



## bhvm (May 28, 2014)

Nice and detailed review. But why Micro Sims? I hate microsims but even phablets these days are coming with Micro sims


----------



## Arsalan (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi gizmo96. Thanks for your review of thus phone. I got the phone now and want to know where I could get that wallpaper you are using. Awaiting your reply


----------

